# I am "SICK" of eating THAT...........???



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Name a few food stocks that you have WAY overstocked.......And you learned you don't want to eat as often as you had......once thought you would.

For me....it is sardines, I still like sardines, but I have moved most of them to 55 gallon drums at fall'back positions. I do like that they have peel back lids and the lids can be used as a spoon. Good protein and fats (essential oils).


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Rice, never bought that much but just never use any these days.
MRE's, never bought many but eating one is too much imo.
Freeze dried meals, same as above never had tons, the ingredients alone aren't bad but the "meals" aren't for me.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Crunchy peanut butter and canned chicken. I love 'em both, but not as much as I thought I did.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

The Scouts come around at least once a year on a food drive, my mistakes become a gracious donation. Okay, just someone else's problem.


----------



## AfleetAlex (Nov 8, 2013)

Dehydrated chicken/beef with homemade spaghetti sauce, to rotate the meat/home canned goods. 

Peanut Butter

Uhg.


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

I've overstocked on Spam before, and I wasn't the only one that got tired of it, but we're over that now, starting to have it for breakfast again every so often. We've gotten burnt out on canned tuna and corned beef before also, but those aren't the big stock item like salmon is. Right now we might eat salmon patties or salmon salad once or twice a month each, learned NOT to overdo it. Guess you can get tired of anything.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

Jars and cans of gravy. It's just not that good...
Rice-a-Roni. It's non-perishable, yes, but apparently doesn't last as long as my purchasing power


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

I haven't found anything that I am sick of eating. 

Every day for the last 30+ years my lunch has had at least one peanutbutter and honey and cheese sandwich. I can eat hamburgers or hotdogs every day. I can eat pizza every day. I have no problems eating the same left-overs for an entire week (or more).


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

Canned tuna and hamburger helper/velveeta skillet meals. Great because all in 1 box meals and just need water if power goes out, awful after you have to eat them 4 days in a row lol


----------



## Sentry18 (Aug 5, 2012)

Canned tuna. It was just such a cheap food prep to buy when I started out. The wife and most kids will eat it but I would have to be dying before I would touch the stuff. And I don't mean really hungry or even starving; I mean dying. Like in the position where I had to choose between eating tuna or dumpster rat and I couldn't catch the rat. The family eats it from time to time and we are not buying more, but the stockpile doesn't seem to be getting any smaller.


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Oatmeal. 
Strawberry oatmeal
Blueberry oatmeal 
Plain oatmeal
Maple oatmeal 
Oatmeal
Oatmeal
Oatmeal
Oatmeal


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

I continue to eat whatever I want.

Therefore, all those canned soups and veggies sit. Same with the rice and oatmeal.

Sucks having all that canned food who's expiration date has come and gone but if my choice was hunger or expired food that I don't currently have a taste for, I'll eat it.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

NaeKid said:


> I haven't found anything that I am sick of eating.
> 
> Every day for the last 30+ years my lunch has had at least one peanutbutter and honey and cheese sandwich. I can eat hamburgers or hotdogs every day. I can eat pizza every day. I have no problems eating the same left-overs for an entire week (or more).


"Peanut butter, honey, and cheese"....on the same sandwich....at the same time.....between the same two pieces of bread? Hmmmm. I love a good peanut butter and honey sandwich as much as the next guy, but I've never considered putting cheese on it too. Gonna have to try that.


----------



## AKPrepper (Mar 18, 2011)

Sentry18 said:


> Canned tuna. It was just such a cheap food prep to buy when I started out. The wife and most kids will eat it but I would have to be dying before I would touch the stuff. And I don't mean really hungry or even starving; I mean dying. Like in the position where I had to choose between eating tuna or dumpster rat and I couldn't catch the rat. The family eats it from time to time and we are not buying more, but the stockpile doesn't seem to be getting any smaller.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm really careful to balance my stores. We store what we eat etc etc. Most is grown here. Canned meat is a pretty big feature of the pantry but that's how we prefer to store it. Having a beef, a couple of pigs, a sheep or two and a few dozen chickens on the shelves is a lot of jars. There are a few things that I get sick of eating but I've always been like that, prefer not to repeat a meal more than once a month (except breakfast - 1 piece of toast with butter and vegemite, every moring for the past 30 years or so...). 
We work on a roughly three year store/rotation. I try not to store more than we'd eat over that period in 'normal' conditions. 
We've had to rely on our stores more than once (we are now as money is super tight) and I like to keep meals as normal as possible during hard times.


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

Last time I said that I slept on the couch for a week.

I am a bit heavy on dry beans of about 6 varieties.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

NaeKid said:


> I haven't found anything that I am sick of eating.
> 
> Every day for the last 30+ years my lunch has had at least one peanutbutter and honey and cheese sandwich. I can eat hamburgers or hotdogs every day. I can eat pizza every day. I have no problems eating the same left-overs for an entire week (or more).


 I have no problems eating the same left-overs for an entire week (or more).:dunno:

When I prepare beef/vegetable soup--we DO!!!:congrat:


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Sentry18 said:


> Canned tuna. It was just such a cheap food prep to buy when I started out. The wife and most kids will eat it but I would have to be dying before I would touch the stuff. And I don't mean really hungry or even starving; I mean dying. Like in the position where I had to choose between eating tuna or dumpster rat and I couldn't catch the rat. The family eats it from time to time and we are not buying more, but the stockpile doesn't seem to be getting any smaller.


I have a case of mayo jars, cases of sweet pickles because we love tuna salad on crackers, bread, or in tomatoes!!!


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

I sure hope you are female........count'a the only males in America that eat that breakfast, live in San Francisco and have names like Jerome or Bruce'ie.



Wellrounded said:


> (except breakfast - 1 piece of toast with butter and vegemite, every moring for the past 30 years or so...)


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Sourdough said:


> I sure hope you are female........count'a the only males in America that eat that breakfast, live in San Francisco and have names like Jerome or Bruce'ie.


Is Vegemite considered a feminine food  it is not exactly delicate or subtle 
Wellrounded is from Australia where apparently it is required by law that you eat it


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

Any MAN that eats "ONE" piece of toast for breakfast for 30 years, he ain't working in my logging camp. I don't care what he puts on it. And it was intended as humor.



cowboyhermit said:


> Is Vegemite considered a feminine food  it is not exactly delicate or subtle
> Wellrounded is from Australia where apparently it is required by law that you eat it


----------



## redhorse (Dec 27, 2012)

I may possibly have to much rice. I am not a huge rice fan, but it was cheap when I started prepping and easy to accumulate. I know better now, but I have it all stored away and I'm not getting rid of it anytime soon. 

Speaking of rice, can it be fed to chickens if cooked? I have heard so many horror stories involving the rice thrown at weddings killing the birds that eat it. Is there truth to this or is it an urban legend?


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Lol, I had to look it up:

"Vegemite is a dark brown Australian food paste made from leftover brewers' yeast extract, *a by-product of beer *manufacture, and various vegetable and spice additives. It is a popular spread for sandwiches, toast, crumpets and cracker biscuits as well as a filling for pastries."

If it's derived from beer it can't be all bad....


----------



## SouthCentralUS (Nov 11, 2012)

redhorse said:


> I may possibly have to much rice. I am not a huge rice fan, but it was cheap when I started prepping and easy to accumulate. I know better now, but I have it all stored away and I'm not getting rid of it anytime soon.
> 
> Speaking of rice, can it be fed to chickens if cooked? I have heard so many horror stories involving the rice thrown at weddings killing the birds that eat it. Is there truth to this or is it an urban legend?


I personally witnessed my neighbors pig explode from eating raw rice. Not pretty.


----------



## RevWC (Mar 28, 2011)

kyredneck said:


> Lol, I had to look it up:
> 
> "Vegemite is a dark brown Australian food paste made from leftover brewers' yeast extract, *a by-product of beer *manufacture, and various vegetable and spice additives. It is a popular spread for sandwiches, toast, crumpets and cracker biscuits as well as a filling for pastries."
> 
> If it's derived from beer it can't be all bad....


Too salty for my palate...


----------



## tsrwivey (Dec 31, 2010)

As my hubby gets older, the Tex-Mex that dominates our diet causes him heartburn & indigestion. We probably have way too much heartburn inducing foods stored but at least it'll taste good going down!


----------



## Wellrounded (Sep 25, 2011)

Sourdough said:


> I sure hope you are female........count'a the only males in America that eat that breakfast, live in San Francisco and have names like Jerome or Bruce'ie.


I'm not male, not American and you really have no idea what vegemite is do you 

Kyredneck is right it's brewers waste tweeked a bit. Not for the faint of heart. I can still out work damn near anyone so I guess it's quality breakfast over quantity that counts :laugh: 
Oh and it stores for years.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

"Good'on-ya Mate". :cheers: I knew what it is....as I did a walk'about New Zealand.



Wellrounded said:


> I can still out work damn near anyone so I guess it's quality breakfast over quantity that counts :laugh:


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Wellrounded said:


> I'm not male, not American and you really have no idea what vegemite is do you
> 
> Kyredneck is right it's brewers waste tweeked a bit. Not for the faint of heart. I can still out work damn near anyone so I guess it's quality breakfast over quantity that counts :laugh:
> Oh and it stores for years.


I'm curious, is it still 'alive' with bacteria and/or yeasts? IOW, is it considered 'probiotic'?

If it's been pasteurized and processed then it couldn't be.


----------



## Caribou (Aug 18, 2012)

Some have said it outright and others have implied that they have tried to eat their canned goods before they went bad. As long as the cans are intact the contents are good. They found Spam in the pyramids that was as edible as the day they put it in the can. Okay, they didn't find Spam but they did find wheat that they were able to sprout.

Seriously, they have opened canned goods that were over a hundred years old. The contents were edible and still contained much of their food value. I have eaten canned salmon that I had put up twenty years before. Before opening any can, whether home canned or commercially put up, check that the ends are concave. If the ends are convex the contents are bad. Next, listen for the intake of air as the vacuum is relieved. The next thing to do is to check the interior of the can. Cans or lids can rust from the inside as well as from the outside. If you take proper care of your cans there is little reason to eat one product till your eyes cross.


----------



## cnsper (Sep 20, 2012)

I have enough beans to start my own orchestra


----------



## -prepper- (Feb 3, 2013)

Sybil6 said:


> Oatmeal. Strawberry oatmeal Blueberry oatmeal Plain oatmeal Maple oatmeal Oatmeal Oatmeal Oatmeal Oatmeal


Same for me ! Oatmeal....oatmeal... Oatmeal ... Oh and what's that little packet in my bob oh yeah that's more oatmeal . And some more here and there . Good thing we prep together .


----------



## Sybil6 (Jan 28, 2013)

Speaking of food fatigue, is there a way to avoid it?


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Food fatigue is not that hard to deal with imo when you have basic ingredients. Take that oats, I will agree oatmeal can get boring, sure you can add seeds, nuts, berries, etc and this helps but it is still oatmeal.
On the other hand you can make oatcakes, they are quite different, you can add oats to soup and there are many other savoury (as opposed to sweet) things you can make. Then there is the baking someone tired of oatmeal is not necessarily going to be tired of oatmeal cookies or muffins or granola bars.

When you have a prepared meal you have less options, basically just rotating as much as possible.


----------



## goshengirl (Dec 18, 2010)

cowboyhermit said:


> Food fatigue is not that hard to deal with imo when you have basic ingredients...
> 
> When you have a prepared meal you have less options, basically just rotating as much as possible.


I am really starting to see that. There's a balance, because it's nice to have items that just pop a lid and heat up. But there's much more flexibility in stored single items. I'm finding when I go to my stores, I'm grabbing ingredients to make something rather than ready-made meals, to avoid having the family look at me like 'we're not eating that again, are we?' All my canning recipe books are collecting dust - all I use now is the USDA guide as a quick reference/reminder, canning individual items. Same concept with non-canned items.

Sorry Sourdough, for getting off-topic.


----------



## lazydaisy67 (Nov 24, 2011)

We're not big on oatmeal for breakfast here either, but I throw it into meatloaf instead of breadcrumbs or add it to other stuff when I can. Rice is hard for me to incorporate into our meal rotation and I'm not sure why. I throw it into soup and it's ok, I put it in a casserole and it's ok, I have it as a side dish and it's ok, but it's never REALLY good. Always ends up bland and just this side of undercooked no matter if I soak it all day or not. I have lots of it stored because it's cheap, but we're not eating it much. Oh, and yes you can feed it to chickens if it's cooked first.
The one meal I'm sick to deal of is tacos. I make them with chicken mostly and a lot of times no meat just refried beans and cheese. My kids literally jump up and down when I make them but I'm sick of em.


----------



## Sourdough (May 22, 2010)

We should be so very, very, very, VERY happy that we live in a country at a time in history that we can grasp the idea of food fatigue. As a fish only knows an environment of being surrounded by water, and can grasp no other reality, so it has been for most of human existence that there was no variety of foods.

To me when we bless our food, and thank God for providing, this is what I reflect on.



Sybil6 said:


> Speaking of food fatigue, is there a way to avoid it?


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

AKPrepper said:


> "Peanut butter, honey, and cheese"....on the same sandwich....at the same time.....between the same two pieces of bread? Hmmmm. I love a good peanut butter and honey sandwich as much as the next guy, but I've never considered putting cheese on it too. Gonna have to try that.


Old-sharp Cheddar is the best, followed by regular cheddar (cut it thick) ... followed by pre-sliced cheese and then, in a pinch, cheeze-whiz is fine. When cheeze-whiz is the choice, I like having four Ritz-crackers to slip into the sandwich just before crunching down. :2thumb: :2thumb: :2thumb:

:droolie: :droolie: :droolie:


----------



## kyredneck (Aug 12, 2012)

Peanut butter, banana, *and mayonnaise *mixed/mashed together is excellent eating.


----------



## NaeKid (Oct 17, 2008)

kyredneck said:


> Peanut butter, banana, *and mayonnaise *mixed/mashed together is excellent eating.


I like just peanut-butter and mayo on a sandwich ... never tried it with banana.

I also love my reese-peanut-butter sandwich ... :droolie:

*Recipe:*

Smear massive amount of peanut butter on two pieces of bread.

Sprinkle massive amounts of chocolate chips.

Toss onto a warm cast-iron pan and dry-fry till toasted-n-melted insides.

Eat while warm, not too hot - melted-chocolate and peanut-butter can burn the sides of your mouth


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I know I'll be sick of Dinty Moore Beef Stew. We have enough of it to eat it once a week for a year. I have a hard time eating one can every 3 weeks when my wife is working second shift. At our house we call it dog food but it's not bad once in awhile. It made sense to plan on having it once a week when we need to eat our preps.

What I'm really going to miss is fried chicken. This week while my wife is working second shift I've been to Wal-Mart twice to pick up cooked chicken. I had that Monday, Tuesday, and yesterday. I'll finish it off tonight with some potato chips and some canned corn. I'm sure I could eat chicken every other supper for the rest of my life.


----------



## brightstar (Apr 24, 2012)

kyredneck said:


> Peanut butter, banana, and mayonnaise mixed/mashed together is excellent eating.


I make banana jam just so we won't have to give up pb, banana, mayo sandwiches if SHTF


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

Part of what I do to entertain myself is look for various ways to use what I have. Sometimes that means choosing to stock another ingredient. This happened when I learned of a recipe for mango sticky rice that starts with dried mango. We have more white rice than I have much interest in using. So I bought some dried mango. 

I have learned to mix it (the rice) with quinoa and or millet to improve its flavor and nutritional profile. (They all cook the same.) A mix of all three can be cooked and patted into a pie plate to form a crust for a quiche using weeds from the yard and homegrown eggs. Haven't tried cooking it in solar oven, but must this year.


----------



## Moose33 (Jan 1, 2011)

For me it's rice. Thought I had a years worth. It has turned to be more, so much more. I do like it and eat it but at half a cup per meal it is going to last a VERY long time. Oatmeal runs a close second.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

gam46 said:


> Part of what I do to entertain myself is look for various ways to use what I have. Sometimes that means choosing to stock another ingredient. This happened when I learned of a recipe for mango sticky rice that starts with dried mango. We have more white rice than I have much interest in using. So I bought some dried mango.
> 
> I have learned to mix it (the rice) with quinoa and or millet to improve its flavor and nutritional profile. (They all cook the same.) A mix of all three can be cooked and patted into a pie plate to form a crust for a quiche using weeds from the yard and homegrown eggs. Haven't tried cooking it in solar oven, but must this year.


Have you made mango sticky rice? My daughter is a huge fan of it. I have purchased some dried mango to use to make it. Mango sticky rice is not made with the typical white rice we buy in the grocery store. It is typically made with a sweet sticky rice. Mango sticky rice is also made with coconut milk.

I realized a while ago that just having the plain white rice from the grocery store would not cut it. I love basmati and jasmine rice. There is variety there. Just store a billion pounds of white rice, and you will wish you had added a little variety when SHTF. Add some curry to some beans and serve them over basmati rice and it will make all the difference and change it up.

I have come to realize that I thought I had a good stash of coconut milk, but I have been cooking with it a lot more recently. One of my favorite recipes in my current rotation is curry chicken and cauliflower, made with coconut milk. Typically, it would be served with rice, but I am losing weight and not eating many carbs.


----------



## gam46 (Jan 24, 2011)

weedygarden said:


> Have you made mango sticky rice? My daughter is a huge fan of it. I have purchased some dried mango to use to make it. Mango sticky rice is not made with the typical white rice we buy in the grocery store. It is typically made with a sweet sticky rice. Mango sticky rice is also made with coconut milk.
> 
> Yes, I have. I understand that a very short grain "round" rice is needed for authenticity which is not my greatest concern when planning to rely on stored foods. My stored rice is short grain.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

Add a little Cilantro to that dinty moore beef stew, a totally different meal. That's how I deal with the quick fix mundane. Some say variety is the spice of life. When it comes to food I say spice is the variety of life... At least that's my approach!


----------



## bigg777 (Mar 18, 2013)

What a blessing it is to have so much abundance and variety that we can be "SICK" of eating that. There are so many people in this world that would be ecstatic to have our dregs and scraps. Let's all pray that we will always have the luxury to become "SICK" of our choices.


----------

